
Microservices Ecosystem Transit Map - caseysoftware
http://www.nanoscale.io/ecosystem/
======
snikch
AWS doesn't do containers? I think that's a mistake.

~~~
oillio
Yeah, but they are not so great to use compared to the competition. They also
have monitoring through CloudWatch, but again it aint great.

My question is, how did Rancher Labs get on the list, but Hashicorp didn't?

Also, Google deserves a link to specifications with gRPC, IMHO.

~~~
fapjacks
ECS is _awful_!! Their registry (ECR) is pretty good and painless to set up.
But their container service is just beyond atrocious, and not in a "this is a
young product" kind of way. I was forced to build on top of ECS earlier this
year and absolutely hated it.

~~~
dastbe
Any specifics on what was awful? And what did you end up using instead?

~~~
fapjacks
It not being my project, merely a project that I built, I didn't have the
choice to use something else, so I slogged through ECS. So basically, just off
the top of my head... AWS sucked all the fun out of Docker. The ECS agent on
your ECS nodes has (or had, it might be fixed, but who knows) the nasty habit
of randomly becoming unresponsive, and so the ECS agent gets restarted in
order to re-establish contact with AWS, which also means that it restarts the
Docker daemon. That means all of your containers get restarted. Amazon also
funnels you into using a single container type per EC2 instance. It's not
impossible to use a single EC2 instance for multiple containers, but if you
desire to run multiple instances of one specific kind of container on one
node, ECS doesn't make the implementation easy for you at all. ECS also
defines entirely new terminology. It's pretty obvious that AWS wanted to add a
layer of abstraction so that they can swap out Docker with some other
container technology, which is fine, but you're going to be slogging through
Amazon's infamously-bad documentation trying to get a handle on their
particular wording. Their documentation for ECS is just awful, like it is for
almost everything else they make. I am a regular in IRC, and ##aws on Freenode
is almost always _totally_ useless. Those are some things I can offer up right
now, and I definitely ran into other problems while working with ECS that I
can't think of at the moment. It was one blocking problem after another, and
I've been doing systems and operations and software engineering for twenty
years, and very familiar with Docker's containerization and plenty of other
orchestration tools. It was way worse than it should have been.

------
anentropic
It's a cute gimmick but I don't think this representation is very useful

~~~
rmendis
Yeah - the representation is far from perfect. We had some internal debates on
what might be a better visualization, which shows overlap and convergence
across the categories, and could also depict related ecosystems and
relationships without overwhelming the viewer.

A venn diagram map was one of the alternatives we considered:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=venn+diagram+ecosystem+map&e...](https://www.google.com/search?q=venn+diagram+ecosystem+map&espv=2&biw=1292&bih=699&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjego2cjvvPAhUl7IMKHcmLAJ4QsAQIGw#imgrc=R_IGHLPUozpQAM%3A)

We ultimately chose the transit map paradigm based on inspiration from
Gartner's implementation of it for the digital marketing ecosystem:
[https://www.gartner.com/technology/research/digital-
marketin...](https://www.gartner.com/technology/research/digital-
marketing/transit-map.jsp)

Would love to know of other visualizations that might work better!

